# Case Officer Allocation



## AusBanana (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi guys,

I lodged in my 189 on the 20th Nov 2017. Apparently, case officer takes a few weeks to be allocated. However, it has almost been 2 months and I have heard nothing.

Anyone else in the same boat as me? When can I expect a CO to be allocated?

Many thanks!


----------



## dhiva_p05 (Sep 25, 2017)

AusBanana said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I lodged in my 189 on the 20th Nov 2017. Apparently, case officer takes a few weeks to be allocated. However, it has almost been 2 months and I have heard nothing.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Here's our case.
Date of Lodging the application: 20-Oct-2017
Received document request from CO: 18-Dec-17


----------



## AusBanana (Jan 19, 2018)

dhiva_p05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's our case.
> Date of Lodging the application: 20-Oct-2017
> Received document request from CO: 18-Dec-17


Thank you so much for sharing with me! 

Mine is exactly 2 months today, and have heard nothing, :'(

Have you received your verdict yet after submitting the documents?


----------



## dhiva_p05 (Sep 25, 2017)

AusBanana said:


> Thank you so much for sharing with me!
> 
> Mine is exactly 2 months today, and have heard nothing, :'(
> 
> Have you received your verdict yet after submitting the documents?




Yes. The CO asked for State and FBI clearance from US. we have sumbitted the state, yet to receive the FBI clearance.


----------



## AusBanana (Jan 19, 2018)

dhiva_p05 said:


> Yes. The CO asked for State and FBI clearance from US. we have sumbitted the state, yet to receive the FBI clearance.


Good luck with it! I hope you get your clearance soon and your visa gets approved


----------



## dhiva_p05 (Sep 25, 2017)

AusBanana said:


> Good luck with it! I hope you get your clearance soon and your visa gets approved


I am hoping so, bro.

Thanks for your wishes


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

They are currently processing 1-7th Nov application.....you will hear something before 15th feb


----------



## AusBanana (Jan 19, 2018)

bhagat.dabas said:


> They are currently processing 1-7th Nov application.....you will hear something before 15th feb


Ohh that is at least promising. Thank you for your response 

How did you find out that they are processing 1 - 7nov by the way?


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

AusBanana said:


> Ohh that is at least promising. Thank you for your response
> 
> How did you find out that they are processing 1 - 7nov by the way?


you can check myimmitracker for refernce


----------



## AusBanana (Jan 19, 2018)

bhagat.dabas said:


> you can check myimmitracker for refernce


Amazing. Thank you for your reply


----------



## gautamvbaindur (Feb 8, 2017)

AusBanana said:


> Thank you so much for sharing with me!
> 
> Mine is exactly 2 months today, and have heard nothing, :'(
> 
> Have you received your verdict yet after submitting the documents?


I lodged on 8th Nov. Never heard back from them. So we need to wait I guess

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AusBanana (Jan 19, 2018)

gautamvbaindur said:


> I lodged on 8th Nov. Never heard back from them. So we need to wait I guess
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I know how’s you feel :’(

I have joined ImmiTracker, like the gentleman before me suggested. I suggest you do that too, gives you an idea on where we stand in this long processing queue.


----------



## gautamvbaindur (Feb 8, 2017)

AusBanana said:


> I know how’s you feel :’(
> 
> I have joined ImmiTracker, like the gentleman before me suggested. I suggest you do that too, gives you an idea on where we stand in this long processing queue.


Done that already 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AusBanana (Jan 19, 2018)

gautamvbaindur said:


> Done that already
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ugh. I really hope you get contacted soon. Have you sumitted all the documents? You may get a direct grant. I am unable to do so because of PCC check in Singapore where this document needs to be requested by a CO before I can provide it :/


----------



## alahari20 (Jan 21, 2013)

AusBanana said:


> Ugh. I really hope you get contacted soon. Have you sumitted all the documents? You may get a direct grant. I am unable to do so because of PCC check in Singapore where this document needs to be requested by a CO before I can provide it :/


189 Invitation / 190 Invitation letter should be fine for Singapore PCC & Indian PCC. I applied recently and got the PCC from Singapore Police & Indian embassy.


----------



## gautamvbaindur (Feb 8, 2017)

AusBanana said:


> Ugh. I really hope you get contacted soon. Have you sumitted all the documents? You may get a direct grant. I am unable to do so because of PCC check in Singapore where this document needs to be requested by a CO before I can provide it :/


Hi. Yes, I've uploaded all possible documents. I uploaded form 80 and 1221 around 50 days of paying fees. Rest of the docs were done much before that.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AusBanana (Jan 19, 2018)

alahari20 said:


> 189 Invitation / 190 Invitation letter should be fine for Singapore PCC & Indian PCC. I applied recently and got the PCC from Singapore Police & Indian embassy.


Is it?? Are you sure? Because that would be amazing! They told me otherwise when I contacted them, so I was under the impression that I need a letter from CO specifically requesting for PCC, in order to proceed with the Singapore one. I already have my Aus one.

Could you give me a little more information on the Singapore PCC application please? 

(I’m so glad you replied!)


----------



## AusBanana (Jan 19, 2018)

gautamvbaindur said:


> Hi. Yes, I've uploaded all possible documents. I uploaded form 80 and 1221 around 50 days of paying fees. Rest of the docs were done much before that.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Awww man. If I’m not wrong, they have reduced the number of invitations they have been sending out because there are so many backlogs. I saw that early Nov, Indian citizens being granted directly. I hope the same goes for you. 

Pretty please let me know when you have been contacted or granted


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

AusBanana said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I lodged in my 189 on the 20th Nov 2017. Apparently, case officer takes a few weeks to be allocated. However, it has almost been 2 months and I have heard nothing.
> 
> ...



Hi, I lodged on 16th Nov 2017. No CO Contact or Immi Commencent email. Status still received. All docs front loaded. :fingerscrossed:

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
*Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
*Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed: *IED*::fingerscrossed:


----------



## AusBanana (Jan 19, 2018)

reyno_obrien said:


> Hi, I lodged on 16th Nov 2017. No CO Contact or Immi Commencent email. Status still received. All docs front loaded. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing! A gentleman on this thread said that hopefully we can expect something by 15th feb


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

Guys, there is no such a thing called Case officer allocation any more, every time your case is handled by a new case officer, it means the officer who will contact you asking for more documents won't be the same officer who ask you again for more documents or release the visa grant letters. you just need to be patient


----------



## AusBanana (Jan 19, 2018)

Abubakr said:


> Guys, there is no such a thing called Case officer allocation any more, every time your case is handled by a new case officer, it means the officer who will contact you asking for more documents won't be the same officer who ask you again for more documents or release the visa grant letters. you just need to be patient




Thank you Abu for your input. So far in my experience (8 years of applying multiple visas in Aus) , I have always had different case officers handling each application. I don’t think there was ever one particular CO specifically designated to each case. That has always been the ‘case’ (pun intended) I reckon 

This thread is generally to see if and when potentially an applicant will/ has been contacted by a CO.


----------



## vik123ash (Mar 14, 2018)

bhagat.dabas said:


> you can check myimmitracker for refernce


I paid my 190 PR fees for Victoria on 21st March and completed MEdical on 29th March, but haven't heard anything from CO yet. Still showing "Skilled Migration Received" . Could you please advise when should i be conatcted by CO.


----------



## AusBanana (Jan 19, 2018)

vik123ash said:


> bhagat.dabas said:
> 
> 
> > you can check myimmitracker for refernce
> ...



Hello vikash, unfortunately I have no idea because mine was 189. Because it’s a state nominated 
visa, I believe it could take a fair while. Try searching on “immi tracker”, it will give you an idea. I hope this helps and all the best! 🙂


----------

